# GEOM_LABEL: freeBSD 7.2



## iic2 (May 18, 2009)

GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1a is ufsid/4496f3f0e3d4e279.

GEOM_LABEL: THAN  --- Label REMOVE

I installed 7.2 and I get a lot of these lines. I did a seach but I can find no answers about it.

Is this a bug or is it something helpful for the system?


----------



## manolis@ (May 18, 2009)

Please have a look at the updated handbook section on glabel and ufsid labels (bottom of page). In short this is nothing to worry about.


----------



## hedwards (May 19, 2009)

That's really nice to know, it would have been great back when I was shifting disks around a lot more.

I'd go a step further though and say that it's something worth investigating. As these are labeled to the disk, it should allow one to shift disks around without having to worry about whether they're still going to be picked up when booting up.

EDIT: And I'm sure this'll make it much easier to ensure devices are mounted to the directory I want them mounted to.


----------



## manolis@ (May 20, 2009)

hedwards said:
			
		

> As these are labeled to the disk, it should allow one to shift disks around without having to worry about whether they're still going to be picked up when booting up.



This is all in the Handbook section linked above


----------

